
Show HN: A searchable collection of OSS projects w/ metrics that matter - Jefro118
https://www.sourcesort.com
======
Jefro118
Creator here. I made this after looking for an open source project to start
contributing to in order to improve my skills. While GitHub lets you find new
projects by language or stars, it doesn't make it easy to find projects
according to other important factors like whether my first pull request is
likely to be accepted or even looked at and whether it's more for full-time
contributors or evenings and weekenders.

So I made SourceSort to make this easier. Most of the data comes from extra
analysis on top of the GitHub API, and some of it's manual labor. There are a
few hundred projects on there now and I'll be adding some more soon.

Let me know if you have any questions and I'd love to hear more ideas on what
other metrics I should add.

